# Treating water for humidifier



## darkpilatus (May 25, 2006)

So I have a reli-on humidifier like many people here and I was wondering if anyone has thought about this or has experiance with it. I live in a city where my water is treated with a high level of chloramine. I have used amquel for a long time and have never had a problem. My vet recommends it for treating my water and he also happens to be the senior Vet for one of the biggest aquarium/natural history museums in the united states, in other words i trust him judgement. So this is my question it stands to reason if the water for misting needs to be treated so would the water for the humidifier...well there is a sensor in most ultrasonic humidifiers that can set your humidifier off kilter if there are any chemicals added to the water...infact there is a warning in the booklets and on the unit itself saying not to add anything. Anyone care to chime in on this? Any recommendations or experiance with this same "problem".


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are worried about it use RO or distilled water for the humidifier. This will also increase the life of the humidifier as it will keep salts from precipitating out on the gasket reducing its elasticity. 

Ed


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ditto on what Ed said. One humidifier that got dechlorinated tap water lasted ~6 months. Same model on R/O water is still going strong after more than 2 years, and I have yet to change its filter.


----------



## darkpilatus (May 25, 2006)

*R/O*

I thought we didnt like R/O systems...I cant seem to find an answer on it.

Lets open this up...

Who uses R/O units for all their water systems...misting, humidifier, etc.
What kind, brand, number of levels do you have explain the experiances any problems...side effects with your frogs plants.

Lets hear it.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive always used R/O or distilled water on all my frogs, with absolutely no side effects. The water isnt going to be pure for long in our vivs. I could see soaking a frog for a prolonged period of time in straight RO water being harmful, but thats not going to happen in a vivarium. Things leech from the soil, the plants, etc. . .


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DI/RO is potentially only a problem if the frogs cannot get out of it.. 

There are no problem using it in a humidifier. 

Ed


----------



## darkpilatus (May 25, 2006)

thank you...


----------



## darkpilatus (May 25, 2006)

thank you...


----------

